# What an "illuminating" new forum



## hreichgott

I'm happy to see this here  and makes sense to have the politics/religion as a subforum of this one.
Thanks to whoever combed through all the posts from previous years to stock this forum.


----------



## Stargazer

I have not seen, or noticed, this sub-forum on this site before. Is it new? Regardless, I'm really happy to see it, sacred music is one of my recently discovered classical passions. I don't know what it is about a good mass or oratorio, but they just really do it for me! Not to mention, it knocks out two birds with one stone: listen to amazing music and explore personal spirituality at the same time!

An aside, but I know some people who listen to some of the cheesier Christian rock bands, and sometimes ask if I listen to Christian music. I say it's one of my favorite types of music, but not the type they're thinking of .


----------



## SixFootScowl

Stargazer said:


> An aside, but I know some people who listen to some of the cheesier Christian rock bands, and sometimes ask if I listen to Christian music. I say it's one of my favorite types of music, but not the type they're thinking of .


There are not a lot of good Christian rock bands out there and that may be because in the big picture, there are not a lot of good rock bands out there overall. So it is just the way it is. Too easy for a few guys to get out their and plan a lot of garbage and too many people willing to listen to it. There are many rock bands that have a few good songs but it is rare to find one that you like pretty much all of their music.


----------

